# Frequezumrichter MM440



## Waschtel (25 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
habe folgendes Problem IGBT wird im Frequnzumrichter zerstört.
FU 3-Phasen MM440 5,5 KW Motor 5,5KW Pumpe ist in Korea 400V/60Hz angeschlossen wird über Profibus gesteuert.
Maschine läuft eine Zeit X (Tage) und auf einmal wird der IGBT zerstört.
Hat jemand eine Idee  woran das liegen kann. 
MFG
A.Groh


----------



## IBFS (25 Februar 2011)

Waschtel schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee  woran das liegen kann.



...eigentlich doch nur duch extreme Überspannungen.

Woran erkennst du denn, das der IGBT tot ist?
Das wird doch nicht so auf dem Display stehen.
Oder hast du den MM440 zu SIEMENS eingeschickt
und dort wurde das erkannt?


Frank


----------



## Sockenralf (25 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

wieviel Leitung ist denn zw. MM und der Pumpe?
Wie ist die Leitung verlegt?


Spontan würde ich sagen, daß da eine ordentliche Spannung auf den Ausgang des MM gegeben wird.


MfG


----------



## gravieren (25 Februar 2011)

Hi

Vorab: Die Anlage stammt NICHT von mir  
Hatte mal bei einem Kunden so ein Problem.

So ca. alle 2 Monate ein MM mit Totalausfall.

Problem war, daß mehrere MM mit unterschiedlicher Leistung an der identischen Zuleitung waren.

Die Zuleitung wurde mit einem Hauptschütz "unerwartet" abgeschaltet.

Also OHNE die Steller kontroliert runterzufahren. 

Ich habe ein Notaus-Relais mit Abfallverzögerung eingebaut.
Seither keine Ausfälle mehr.

P.S.  MM440  22,5kw und kleinere 4kw Geräte.
       (Die 4 kw gingen "hops")


Gruß Karl


----------



## Waschtel (25 Februar 2011)

@Frank mir sind Bilder geschickt worden wo man sieht das auf den Platine Brandspuren gegben hat.


@Sockenralf die Installation wurde nicht von mir durchgeführt sonder von einem Koreanischen Unternehmen ich habe nur CAD und SPS gemacht.
Leitungslänge ca. 10 - 15 Meter unabgeschirmt und einzel Adern.


Wollte nach dazu sagen habe ein Filter und Bremswiderstand am FU angeschlossen der passende Typ von Siemens natürlich.

Danke für die Antworten
MFG
Axel


----------



## Nais (25 Februar 2011)

...hast Du vor Ort einmal die Netzimpedanz messen lassen ?

Wir hatten ein ähnliches Problem an einer Anlage mit der Trafostation "direkt im Rücken". Aufgrund der geringen Impedanz war ein sehr hoher Kurzschlussstrom (>15kA) möglich, welcher uns beim zuschalten der Betriebsspannung diverse Micromaster 410- FU`s  abrauchen ließ. 
Abhilfe haben wir erst durch den Einbau zusätzlicher Kommutierungsdrosseln im Zugang schaffen können. Seither (ca. 3 Jahre) gibt es keine Probleme mehr.

Bye


----------



## Waschtel (26 Februar 2011)

@Nais die Kommutierungsdrosseln vor jeden FU oder nach dem Hauptschalter

MFG
Axel


----------



## Nais (26 Februar 2011)

...vor jeden FU. Die Drosseln gibt es als FU spezifisches Zubehör (Unterbauversion unter den Umrichter).


----------



## Waschtel (27 Februar 2011)

@ netzfiler vom FU entfernen oder vor dem Netzfilter  einbauen


----------



## Nais (27 Februar 2011)

...wir haben die Drosseln zusätzlich, also vor dem Netzfilter eingebaut.


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2011)

Waschtel schrieb:


> ..sonder von einem Koreanischen Unternehmen...


 
stimmt die verdrahtung?

ist es der richtige FU?
denn MM440 gibts ja für verschiedene netze...

Y/D?
D geht schon bei 230/400 motoren, aber dann nur mit 87Hz-Kennlinie.
und dann muss der FU etwas größer sein als der Motor.


ein böser fehler denn ich schon am MM4 gesehen habe ist dass die 3 pahsen nicht richtig angeschlossen wurden, gleich neben U-V-W sind andere klemmen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere der zwischenkreis. in meinem fall war der gute elektriker um eine klemme nach rechts gerutscht. der motor hing also an V-W-ZK+.
das gint auch immer ein paar tage lang gut... allerdings hat die leistungselektronik das problemlos überstanden, lediglich steuerelektronik und buskopf sind gestorben.


----------



## Nais (27 Februar 2011)

> der motor hing also an V-W-ZK+.
> das gint auch immer ein paar tage lang gut... allerdings hat die  leistungselektronik das problemlos überstanden, lediglich  steuerelektronik und buskopf sind gestorben


...das ist so ein netter Fall für eine telefonische Fehlereingrenzung . Auf so einen Blödsinn kommt kein Mensch, vor allem wenn sich nur der Steuerkreis verabschiedet.


----------



## Waschtel (19 April 2011)

So bisher habe ich das Problem nicht in den Griff bekommen.
Ich weis auch nicht wirklich ob all meine Lösungen wo ich nach Koreaner geschickt habe durchgeführt worden sind.
Werde vermutlich noch einen Besuch machen müssen.
Leider weis ich nicht wo ich nach dem Fehler suchen soll.
@ Markus der FU ist für das Netz ausgelegt Verdrahtung müsste richtig sein aber das wäre noch eine möglichkeit nachzuhagen. 

Was mir noch eingefallen ist das der FU kaputt geht wenn der nicht mal freigegeben ist.


----------



## Markus (19 April 2011)

Waschtel schrieb:


> Was mir noch eingefallen ist das der FU kaputt geht wenn der nicht mal freigegeben ist.


 
hmm dann prüfe doch mal ob nicht doch eine phase am zwischenkreis hängt!

soweit ich mich erinern kann war das damals auch so.
die zwischenkreisspannung ist ja immer aufgebaut wennd er fu ein ist, auch wenn er keine freigabe hat.

und wenn ein pol vom zwischenkreis dauerhaft über die motorwicklung an einem der igbt´s liegt kann es ja gut sein dass der oder sonst was irgendwann stirbt...


----------



## Waschtel (8 Juli 2011)

So jetzt melde ich mich mal wieder zu meinem Problem.
Es wurde jetzt herausgefunden das, das Problem vermutlich von den Carbon Fasern kommt die auf der Anlage verklebt werden.
D.h. das die Fasern vermutlich über den Lüfter oder beim öffnen der Türe in den Schaltschrank gelangen.
Kennt sich damit jemand aus wie man das verhintern kann.
Klar Lösung 1 wäre Lüfter rausmachen und eventuell Klimagerät einbauen.


----------

